# Fox Hunt Season



## JoBlueQuarter (Jan 20, 2017)

Gorgeous horses and gorgeous country!


----------



## Foxhunter (Feb 5, 2012)

Cannot see the pictures as I am not paying photobucket such a high amount.


----------



## JoBlueQuarter (Jan 20, 2017)

Foxhunter said:


> Cannot see the pictures as I am not paying photobucket such a high amount.


They're not photobucket pics for me...


----------



## tinyliny (Oct 31, 2009)

do they drag a sent?

I had a friend years ago who went down to Arizona annually for 'fox" (coyote) hunting. they would chase down coyotes with hounds and horses, leaping sage brush at all out gallops. kind of barbaric to the coyote, though.


----------



## k9kenai (Jul 1, 2017)

They do coyote "fox" hunts here, but hounds are not allowed to harm the coyote, and there are penalties if any coyotes are actually harmed/killed. My ISH's breeder and trainer are avid "fox" hunters and while I don't know much about that world, I do know that at least one of them is a Master (?) and they have always had rules against harming any live animals during the hunts and they run with the largest fox hunting group in our state, and the group has always been very well respected in our community.

The trainer, who is a very blunt and interesting person, says his favorite thing about the hunts is all the drinking that goes on!


----------



## cbar (Nov 27, 2015)

@my2geldings, where does this take place? South of Calgary somewhere? Looks interesting and I didn't know we had events like this in the province. Not sure it's my cup of tea...LOL, but it'd be fun to check out!


----------



## jaydee (May 10, 2012)

We used to hunt in the UK, I mostly loved it apart from days when it rained non stop!!
We have an open invite from a work colleague of my husbands to hunt in NC but its a long trip just for that - maybe if we ever move there we'll take it up again


----------



## JoBlueQuarter (Jan 20, 2017)

cbar said:


> @my2geldings, where does this take place? South of Calgary somewhere? Looks interesting and I didn't know we had events like this in the province. Not sure it's my cup of tea...LOL, but it'd be fun to check out!


What, this takes place in Alberta? No wonder I thought it was beautiful country! :wink: It does look like Alberta though, come to think of it.


----------



## my2geldings (Feb 18, 2008)

Foxhunter said:


> Cannot see the pictures as I am not paying photobucket such a high amount.


 that is so strange! You shouldn't be paying anything to see the photos. No one else has problems viewing them. I wonder if you have a pop up blocker on maybe?



tinyliny said:


> do they drag a sent?
> 
> I had a friend years ago who went down to Arizona annually for 'fox" (coyote) hunting. they would chase down coyotes with hounds and horses, leaping sage brush at all out gallops. kind of barbaric to the coyote, though.


 no sent used. The hunt masters know the course they will go on ahead of time and we follow. We don't use dogs.



k9kenai said:


> They do coyote "fox" hunts here, but hounds are not allowed to harm the coyote, and there are penalties if any coyotes are actually harmed/killed. My ISH's breeder and trainer are avid "fox" hunters and while I don't know much about that world, I do know that at least one of them is a Master (?) and they have always had rules against harming any live animals during the hunts and they run with the largest fox hunting group in our state, and the group has always been very well respected in our community.
> 
> The trainer, who is a very blunt and interesting person, says his favorite thing about the hunts is all the drinking that goes on!


 They are a blast! The drinking for those who enjoy a social drink do have a great time.



cbar said:


> @my2geldings, where does this take place? South of Calgary somewhere? Looks interesting and I didn't know we had events like this in the province. Not sure it's my cup of tea...LOL, but it'd be fun to check out!


 you know what?! The only way to know if it is is to come and try it! Also we have a few vehicles follow us from a distance (on most of the track unless it's too off terrain), so you would be welcome to come out anytime and ride along to see what it's like.



jaydee said:


> We used to hunt in the UK, I mostly loved it apart from days when it rained non stop!!
> We have an open invite from a work colleague of my husbands to hunt in NC but its a long trip just for that - maybe if we ever move there we'll take it up again


 The UK fox hunts aren't for the faint of heart! Those ar truly high end compared to what we do here in Canada. Incredible riders and very brave horses up there for sure.


----------



## Foxhunter (Feb 5, 2012)

No, it says Please upgrade your account for just $399.99 a year. They can stick it.


----------



## knightrider (Jun 27, 2014)

For many years I hunted with Iron Bridge Hunt in Maryland, and later with Marlboro Hunt. It was a lot of fun, and we did hunt foxes--got up quite a lot of them, and had a lot of adventures over the years. The two Maryland hunts that I rode with did not stop up the dens so the foxes came out when they felt like it and went "to ground" when they had had enough. We had a "Four O'Clock Fox" who regularly came out at that time and gave us a grand time. In Maryland, the foxes really do seem to enjoy the chase as do the hounds (never call them dogs), the horses, and the riders.

We had some experienced field masters who got the field to places where we could watch the fox lay down the scent and then watch the hounds coming along after him. It was a grand sight. The most amazing one happened at a Marlboro hunt. The hounds had lost the trail of the fox in a bunch of brushy bushes in a fairly large pasture. They were casting around in a group when suddenly the fox popped up right in the middle of the hounds (there were about 20 of them), jumped on the backs of hounds, made his way across the brushy overgrown pasture, and high-tailed it, obviously laughing, off into the woods, with the hounds screaming their heads off behind him.

Yes, we did a ton of wild galloping, jumping, and splashing into creeks. It could be pretty hairy at times.

Nowdays, I ride to Field Trials that take place behind my house. There, the dogs (not called hounds) search out quail, point, and the handler pretends to shoot the quail. Field trials are like tame fox hunts, with a lot of gaiting, no jumping, and not too much galloping. The handlers want to go as fast as they dare as they only have 90 minutes to show how well their dogs can hunt. Field trials are fun, too, and more my speed now that I am so much older.


----------



## Cordillera Cowboy (Jun 6, 2014)

Foxhunter said:


> No, it says Please upgrade your account for just $399.99 a year. They can stick it.


Same here. Can't see any photos. Just the photobucket "upgrade your account" icon.


----------



## Foxhunter (Feb 5, 2012)

Fox hunting starts in the U.K. In November, clubbing starts in August (training the young hounds) 

I was out early with the dogs this morning, a white frost, and dark but by the time I was heading back the sun was coming up as a bright red ball over the sea and the lower parts of the Island were shrouded in a mist which I knew would soon be burnt off by the sun.

A beautiful day for chasing foxes!


----------



## Cordillera Cowboy (Jun 6, 2014)

Do ye ken John Peel in his coat so gay?
Do ye ken John Peel at the break o' day?
do ye ken John Peeeeeel when he's far, far away?
Wi' his hounds and his horn in the mornin'


----------



## my2geldings (Feb 18, 2008)

Foxhunter said:


> No, it says Please upgrade your account for just $399.99 a year. They can stick it.


Yea! It just updated on my end now! Forget it! I'll see where else I can post the photos and get them hosted.


----------



## my2geldings (Feb 18, 2008)

Went elsewhere for photo hosting, so here we go again with the photos.


----------



## Foxhunter (Feb 5, 2012)

Where did you go?


----------



## thecolorcoal (Jan 28, 2015)

I wish we had hunts where I am! Unfortunately our local club closed down... too bad! Sounds like so much fun!


----------



## my2geldings (Feb 18, 2008)

Foxhunter said:


> Where did you go?


All over the Calgary area in Alberta Canada.


----------



## Foxhunter (Feb 5, 2012)

This is an interesting fun video of days out with the Ledbury Hunt 

Big difference between Fox Hunting that side of the pond.


----------



## Kaifyre (Jun 16, 2016)

I've always been curious about foxhunting ... What is the purpose of wearing the nice expensive coats out on what is essentially a steeplechase? I would have thought, in a sport where a fall is so likely, one would be more interested in wearing tough, inexpensive clothes to keep your nice stuff nice ... although I guess one could argue that a fall is equally likely in something like showjumping, another "dressy" sport over fences. Also, do you know what the fences are going to be beforehand or are you just winging it? 0.o I'm assuming the fences aren't frangible? That last fall looked like a wire fence, though maybe it was just the angle ... I would terrified to jump that! What if your horse gets caught in it? And the one with the road would scare me too ... lol I don't think I have the guts to partake in that particular hunt!

If it's a drag though, or a faux hunt like the one in the video, it looks like a heck of a lot of fun! Galloping and jumping with 40 or 50 other riders sounds like a real thrill. Do they have training runs or something like that? Or do you just take an eventing horse and meet up with other like minded folks and go for a cruise through the country? : )

-- Kai


----------



## 6gun Kid (Feb 26, 2013)

A hunnert years or so back, when I was in college, I dated a girl who's whole family was big into fox hunting. They would travel all over the country. I used to tag along on some of the local shows, her dad was the Huntsman for their local club, and I would help him load and unload the hounds and such.


----------



## boots (Jan 16, 2012)

I can't see the photobucket pictures, either. I grew up begging rides in Michigan. The club members were very tolerant and generous to a little city kid. 

We do a drag hunt locally in the fall with lion hounds. Same as **** hounds.

There is a group in western Montana that does hunts. Has a good kennel of fox hounds. I've not gone because of the distance and my horse is usually barefoot by the time they really get going up there. They most often hunt in snow so the horses must be sharp shod.

I did ride with a crazy old jump race jockey in central South Dakota a few years ago. We trailed a coyote for an incredibly long distance at a high rate of speed. Again with lion hounds. 

The complaint we get here from people used to hunting in the eastern US and England or Ireland is that it is too far between fences.


----------



## Foxhunter (Feb 5, 2012)

Kaifyre said:


> I've always been curious about foxhunting ... What is the purpose of wearing the nice expensive coats out on what is essentially a steeplechase? I would have thought, in a sport where a fall is so likely, one would be more interested in wearing tough, inexpensive clothes to keep your nice stuff nice ... although I guess one could argue that a fall is equally likely in something like showjumping, another "dressy" sport over fences. Also, do you know what the fences are going to be beforehand or are you just winging it? 0.o I'm assuming the fences aren't frangible? That last fall looked like a wire fence, though maybe it was just the angle ... I would terrified to jump that! What if your horse gets caught in it? And the one with the road would scare me too ... lol I don't think I have the guts to partake in that particular hunt!
> 
> If it's a drag though, or a faux hunt like the one in the video, it looks like a heck of a lot of fun! Galloping and jumping with 40 or 50 other riders sounds like a real thrill. Do they have training runs or something like that? Or do you just take an eventing horse and meet up with other like minded folks and go for a cruise through the country? : )
> 
> -- Kai


That video was cuts from different days out, it isn't always like that and varies a lot even within each Hunt as to where they are meeting. Some days you can get stuck in woodland or forestry and it is totally different 

As for clothing, hunting gear is exceedingly well designed. Hunting capsto protect ones head, although way back it was top or bowler hats for the field and only Hunt staff wore the actual caps.

A stock, properly tied, not these pre tied things, supports the neck and can act as a bandage or a sling. 

A hunting vest, made with a wool mix, is warm and has no collar so the stock can be fixed to it. 

A waistcoat, added warmth. 

A Hunting coat is a wool mix, it is thick and heavy. Practically waterproof, it is warm and also acts as a good protector in a fall. 

Breeches, most wear the modern ones as they are easier to wash and the thicker variety are warm. 

Boots, Hunt boots are made from box leather, this is when the inside of the leather is on the outside. This is so that when they get scratched working over the surface with a deer bone, removes all the scratches and working on them with polish and a bone, you can bring a polish to them as bright as patent leather. 
This is called boning and a dying art. 

Fox Hunting was changed in 2004 when effectively it was banned. As with many Acts of Parliament, it was very badly written and all Hunts continue within the law. It is a bit like a Drag Hunt in that someone lays a trail but chances are a fox will cross that trail and Hounds will veer onto that scent. 

As for jumping, again it varies greatly. Fields are a lot smaller here, especially grazing fields, so there are plenty of hedges, a good stock proof hedge will have no wire in it. Hunts build jumps, with the farmer's permission, if there is wire. 

I can assure you, when Hounds are running and your horse's blood is up, you take on fences that when you walk and see them, you think you are insane to have jumped it!


----------



## Kaifyre (Jun 16, 2016)

That's really cool, I didn't know that a stock tie acted as neck support. And boning to remove scratches and polish, I'd never even heard of that. Very interesting hearing about the history of the sport. As far as taking on more than you would normally, I hear that .... I taken a couple huge logs or ditches on my western trail horses when we were having a good gallop that I later looked at with horror ... but hey, if the two of you make it to the other side in one piece I guess it's all good! : )

-- Kai


----------



## Foxhunter (Feb 5, 2012)

A very good friend of mine bought herself a smart little horse for hunting. She had half a day out with him and bought him subject to the vet. As the horsemwas on the mainland she used the vet I used and the horse passed with flying colours. 

It was only after she took him out with hounds that she found out just how strong he was and, on a run one day, he put his foot down a hole and came down. She was catapulted over hos head and was knocked out cold. 
They got the Air Ambulance to take her to a hospital on the mainland. She wasn't expected to live. She had broken her neck in three places. The Drs all said if she hadn't been wearing a correctly ties stock then she would have died. 
In an induced coma for three months, when she came round she had to learn to walk again but she is remarkable in her recovery. 

The horse came to me to be sold, and I was flabbergasted at how strong he was when ridden. There were other issues too. I asked the vet about the horse (he had taken a blood sample at the time of vetting which ran negative for any tranquillisers) and had thought he had looked very strong to rode as in his rider had no brakes! He didn't know my friend and physically the horse was sound so he passed him. 
Later other people told me he dealer he came from was renowned for giving horses a couple of. Ace tablets before they went hunting with a prospective buyer.


----------



## Horsef (May 1, 2014)

Oh, my, that video! I could never, ever do that.
I don’t even canter when our outdoor is a bit muddy...

And that little kid on the gray pony cutting off other riders on big horses!


----------



## Foxhunter (Feb 5, 2012)

A friend sent me her horse to hunt for her to freshen him up. This was a horse that had done pure dressage. 

First day out I had my 8 year old niece on a lead rein on her 12 hand pony. The idea was to just quietly follow on behind. It was a quiet Meet, lots of woodland where normally we did nothing but potter around. Ideal for amdressage horse and a small child first time out. 

Of course this was the day when the fox was found and he ran straight through the woods into open country. Tally Ho - All On. We were at the back of the Field but no one was hanging around. We were charging along a wide path, came round a corner to be confronted with thick heavy rails about 4' high on the brow of a steepish hill. 

The horse I was on might have been very good at halting at X but he wasn't going to halt that day! I told my niece "Big piece of mane in both hands!" We jumped it as a pair, it was certainly bigger than the pony and my horse had only ever done a few poles. 

They know what to do when the time comes!


----------



## Kaifyre (Jun 16, 2016)

Oh man ... part of me wants to experience that and part of me thinks my breeches would have been more than a bit damp after that ride. I would have had to close my eyes and hang on for dear life lol 

-- Kai


----------



## JoBlueQuarter (Jan 20, 2017)

All these Hunting stories are so cool! I *have* to try it for myself!!


----------



## Foxhunter (Feb 5, 2012)

You think I didn't? (Close my eyes?)


----------



## Cordillera Cowboy (Jun 6, 2014)

_I would loved to have done that. The closest I've come was a day ride about 40 years ago, without any foxes or hounds. I was dating a farrier from Northern Virginia. One of her clients invited us to ride with her one weekend. The lady had 3 horses and 2 saddles. The ladies got to ride the saddles. _

_In that area, anyone who didn't mind riders crossing their fields would put a chicken coop jump over the barbed wire fence. The neighborhood agreement was, that if you put up a jump going in, you had to put up a jump going out. You could ride all day long just jumping from one neighbors field to the other. _

_I had never jumped before. But the horses were fit and well trained. All I really had to do was "point and shoot" so to speak. All these years later, I still smile when I remember that ride. _


----------



## Foxhunter (Feb 5, 2012)

It wasn't until I was working for my last boss that I went Drag hunting. 

The area, when I started working for him, was terrible hunting ground. Railways, motorways and busy roads were cause of great concern for the Huntsmen. 

The rules for qualifying Point to Pointers changed and could be done with following Drag Hounds so this is what we did. Fast, furious and highly comical is the way I would describe it! 

They would meet at 11 and I could be home by 2p.m. having had three or four lines. 

The only problem was that it could blow a horse's brain for Fox Hunting proper because every time one of the huntsmen moved they expected to be off at a charge. 

I have had many amusing days out with hounds but none for funny as with that Drag Hunt. I will write about it in my journal later.


----------



## Horsef (May 1, 2014)

Silly question: why are all those hedges there? I’m sure they serve an actual purpose? I don’t suppose it makes sense to plant them and maintain them just for a few jumps.


----------



## Foxhunter (Feb 5, 2012)

Farming in the U.K. Is very different to th US. Hedges were originally planted way back in the Bronze Age and many of the British hedges date back over 800 years. They were a way of keeping stock off arable crops. 

A good well maintained hedge, usually of a variety of plants but mainly thorny types, will keep stock where they are meant to be. Trees were often planted in the line to offer shelter to stock.

Hedges were ripped up after WW2 but now farmers are encouraged and receive a subsidy to plant them again. Another thing that has shown great revival is hedge laying. This is when the taller plants are cut half way through and bent over and interwoven between stakes so it is a wattle like fence and very thick. It continues to grow and can be laid every 8+ years. 

Hedge laying varies from county to county. 

Stock fencing in itself varies too. In certain areas stone walls are built from the flat natural stone that is common to that area. 

Houses are also built from what is available to the area. Around here the old houses are either natural stone or brick and flint. Roofing is slate and many of the old thatch roofed places are still standing. Where I am living dates back to before 1800 and was a foshermen's chapel. one of the first in the area.


----------



## Foxhunter (Feb 5, 2012)

*This is from my journal - my first time out hunting.*

It had been very wet and that winter I had enough money saved to pay for my first day out hunting. The Meet was not far from the stables. Again I was meant to be riding Molly but she had pulled a shoe so, instead I was on Pixie.

Back then jodhpurs were made from Cavalry Twill a mostly wool mix. They were baggy and although warm in winter they were very itchy. Children wore tweed jackets and short boots. 
So, the big day arrived. I plaited Pixie, they might well have resembled footballs but they were mostly hidden under his thick winter coat. I brushed him as clean as I could, it had been dry overnight so mud was removeable. 

We walked and trotted the two miles to the Meet, held on this occasion at a farm just outside of the town. Mr Trumble looked resplendent in his hunting red and mounted on his hunter, Valdora Jane. The Meet was a hive of activity, people handing around food, small bite sized sausage rolls and sandwiches, mince pies and fruit cake. Adults were handed glasses of mulled wine or port. Hounds were milling around the huntsmen and quick to gather up any dropped goodies or even trying to help themselves from the trays people were carrying. 

I had read and reread the Pony Club book on the laws of hunting. Mr Trumble had drummed into us to turn our ponies to face hounds and not tomallow them to kick. We knew about keeping a distance between you and the horse in front and most importantly, to stay behind the Field Master who on this occasion was him. Children were also expected to stay to the back of the field except when there was a gate to open and then they were to be quick to open it for everyone else. 

Pixie, along with many other horses and ponies was shaking and sweating with excitement. Finally afternwhat seemed an eternity, the Huntsman blew his horn and he, the whips and hounds rode out the drive and down the road. Hounds and Hunt staff went into a field whilst the rest of us followed Mr Trumble down a farm track. 

Pixie was being very strong and kept tarring his head down. My reins were slippery from his sweat and my hands kept sliding down the reins. 
We all stopped when Mr Trumble went to open a gate at the end of the track. Before I knew it Pixie, always a good games pony was weaving his way through the other horses and as Mr Trumble was dragging the gate open he jumped it and took off with me across an open field and into a copse at the end where hounds were casting. 

I was frightened of being in so much trouble and scratched from low braches. I didn't know what to do. Tears blurred my eyes and I really thought that I would be banned from hunting for life. 

Hounds started to speak and I heard someone hollering the far side of the copse. Not knowing where I was, or the way out of the copse, imface Pixie's head into a large oak tree so he couldn't take off with me again. 
I was so ashamed I waited until it was quiet and rode back out the copse. I seemed to be in a different field to the one I had been carted across and I quietly rode to a gate.
This was an old wooden gate tied up with bailer twine. I dismounted to open it. Pixie was trying to get away but I held on for dear life. The mus was halfway to my knees and I could feel my boots filling up. I managed to get the gate open and closed, Pixie was messing around so much that I couldn't get on again so I led him across the next field which led into the farm yard. Another gate, slightly easier to open but leading into the cow yard which was even deeper in liquid cow muck. 
Eventually I got back onto the road and mounted Pixie. I sat on him for hours waiting for someone to come. Eventually Mrs Howie Wood, the Drs wife drove along and stopped. She was so nice that the tears flowed again. She assured me that everything would be OK and it was probably best if I rode back to the stables. 
I did this and as I was nearly at the field leading to the stables, so I met Miss Fleming going out with her 11.30 ride. I had been out for all of thirty minutes from the Meet including the twenty minute hack home! 

I was never banned from hunting, in fact, people were very kind about the whole incident, remarking on how well I had jumped the gate. (As of I had had a choice!) I do not know how long it was before I hunted again and when I did it was on a pony that had brakes.He


----------



## boots (Jan 16, 2012)

@Foxhunter - That is a great story! I can picture you sitting on your pony waiting for someone to come by. And the muck in your boots! Ai! And I understand things going wrong and thinking you would be banned for life!


----------



## knightrider (Jun 27, 2014)

Our foxhunts in Maryland were very different from that video (which is quite exciting). In the two clubs that I rode with, you were expected to be more interested in hound work than in galloping wildly across country. Of course, we did gallop wildly across country from time to time, but not every hunt.

Our fences were mostly wire and just about all jumps were coops. We rarely rode across a farmer's field, but always skirted along the side. Our ability to hunt depended on the good will of the farmers, so we didn't want to take any chances on tearing up their pastures or fields.

Maryland countryside is mostly wooded, so we often went on tight trails through the woods. Jumps would come at us very quickly if we had gotten up a fox. We got up foxes almost every hunt. It was fairly rare not to get a fox or two or four to give us a good run and then go to ground. In all my years of hunting, we never killed a fox, although it did happen--I heard of it but never saw it. I have been told in Maryland that a fox's territory is a 6 mile radius, so we didn't want to kill them. What would we hunt the next week?

With all the noise of the hounds, the horn, the whips, jingling bits, there is no way a fox wouldn't know we were out there to hunt. They seemed to enjoy it as much as we did. As I said, the main reason for the field was to watch hound work (so the grown-ups said disapprovingly when we got too rowdy), so the master often took the field to a high place where he knew the fox would come. We would watch the fox come along, and then the hounds. It was lovely.

Our hunts were clearly much tamer than that video. I think about 6 people fell off each season, and that is hunting twice a week from October to March. We didn't have food served to us or anything like that. We were mostly farmers, kids, and moms looking out for their kids. I think the hunt clubs in Maryland were a lot more basic. Somebody had some hounds, farmers had horses, and they got up a club. We had all the accouterments that Foxhunter described, but we were not polished or posh. Our dues were $100 a year.

We did have one four foot coop on one of the hunting trails, and I always dreaded that jump when we would start along that trail. I always made it, but like Foxhunter, I closed my eyes. Did not like that jump at all.

Children were to ride in the back. It was a big honor if the master invited you to ride up front (and children were not invited). Funny thing is that, after I became a grown-up and did get invited to ride up front near the master, I discovered that it was much like "crack the whip". The further back you rode, the wilder the ride. Riding up front was much easier than riding in the back of the field.


----------



## Foxhunter (Feb 5, 2012)

For me. Chasing foxes wasn't so much about catching and killing but, on how the fox evaded hounds, seeing how Hounds worked in finding a line, learning just which Hounds were beat at what job. 

For years I walked foxhound puppies, always at least a couple often more. They would come to me at around eight to ten weeks old and stay until they were to much of a nuisance and taking themselves off hunting! This could vary in age from 6/7 months to nearly a year old, whereby they would go back to the Hunt Kennels and become part of the new entry. 

Every summer there was the Puppy Show, an event which Hunt Members and people who had walked the pups would go for a show of the young hounds. Prizes were awarded, everyone who had walked a pup resieved a crystal glass whisky glass, tankards for Hounds placed in the show class but, for me the highest reward was finding out that one of the pups I had walked the previous season had won the 'Best New Entry' showing the most promise in the hunting field. 

For this there were elaborate silver cups which were engraved with your name and returned the following year. 

As a child there wasn't much explanation as to what was going on. Children were expected to stay near the back, be quiet and watch. To get off and open gates and generally keep out the way of adults. I soon found out there were certain people who were only to willing to explain what was happening, the different music of the hunting horn, what each signal was. Those most willing to explain were often the foot followers, ardent hunters who now didn't ride anymore or, never had but they followed Hounds in vehicles, on bicycles or on foot. Many of these would have very educated guesses as to where a fox would run and be there long before Hounds. 

Art Pony Club meets riders were selected to ride alongside the Whips and Huntman, a great privilege. That was the place to learn. Most teens have crushes on pop or film stars, mine was on the Huntsman, Bill, a rugged, well weathered man, who was only to willing to teach me the working of hounds. 

That foundation stood me in good stead for following Hounds all my life.


----------



## boots (Jan 16, 2012)

Not much was explained to me when I got to go out on hunts. And I had so many questions! 

I was told what a person wanted from whatever horse I was riding, and to stay at the back. I found ways to be helpful (closing gates, running messages, staying with someone who came off, holding a horse or two, and helping to clean the yard after the hunt - though that was mostly because I didn't want to go back to the city!). 

A couple ladies, sisters in their 60s, started explaining things to me after a few outings. They stressed how the hounds were the stars of the event, and why. They went into detail about the hierarchy of who was who and their role in the hunt. Much of that I've forgotten. They also gave me their ideas on tack, bits, and riding style. A kind way of giving me things to improve upon in my own riding.

I was most grateful when they got me some rides on really nice, quiet hunters "so she can actually watch the hunt" said one. As opposed to making sure some of the nutters I had been riding didn't tear through the group, buck me off, or jump sideways into the next field!


----------



## my2geldings (Feb 18, 2008)

*Videos*

I brought up a GoPro cam that was on top of my helped a couple months ago during one of the last hunts of the season. Had 3 falls caught on camera haha. Oh well it happens! The group of riders that come are part of what makes the hunts so incredible. The hunt masters are phenomenal and it just makes everything just so easy and fluid. Best time of the year for sure.






This second video was made by one of the riders we have. So much fun! Highly recommend anyone interested to come give it a go. Funnest thing you'll ever do!


----------



## Foxhunter (Feb 5, 2012)

Gosh, you would never have the Foeld making as much noise as they were in the last video!


----------



## knightrider (Jun 27, 2014)

Were those videos point to point races or foxhunts? If they were foxhunts, if the riders had been with Marlboro or Iron Bridge Hunt in Maryland, they would have been excused from the field. There is NO talking allowed in fox hunts. The huntsmen, whippers-in, and field master must be able to hear the hounds. As @Foxhunter said, each "cry" of each hound is meaningful. A good huntsman knows each hound's voice, what they are doing, where they are, where they are going. The video says "Hunt Races". I've attended lots of point to point races, hunter paces, and steeplechases and nobody calls or talks in the ones I've been to. Is that yee hawing a western thing?


----------



## boots (Jan 16, 2012)

The noisy bunch was in a fun race? 
@knightrider - We, in Wyoming and Montana, do not yee haw.


----------



## Kaifyre (Jun 16, 2016)

lol I'm a western rider and I have never "yee-haw"-ed in my life. 

-- Kai


----------



## Foxhunter (Feb 5, 2012)

Kaifyre said:


> lol I'm a western rider and I have never "yee-haw"-ed in my life.
> 
> -- Kai


What have you missed out on?


----------



## Foxhunter (Feb 5, 2012)

For me the second video shown was nothing other than a Hunt Ride, maybe a Hunter Pace though I am not clued up as to what that really is.


----------



## knightrider (Jun 27, 2014)

When I was young, a hunter pace was about a 6 mile ride over fences in one of our hunting territories. The idea was to guess the perfect speed that a hunt would be going and keep to the speed. The closest person to that "ideal pace" was the winner. Since only the judges knew what that speed was, it was a crapshoot. I never won a thing. But it was just a fun day with everyone enjoying the horses, the riding, and just being together. We were released at intervals, can't remember the times . . . maybe 5 minutes?

Here in Florida, I've been told that hunter paces have evolved significantly. Now there are about 4 divisions, even ones where the riders only walk and no jumps. Hate to say it, but that walking one is closer to my speed nowdays. Oh well. On the other hand, I still wouldn't want to miss the jumps, just not 3' 6" what we were doing back in the days.


----------



## Foxhunter (Feb 5, 2012)

I thought that is what Hunter Pace is about. 

Many are under the misapprehension that it is all a mad gallop when it can be quite slow with a lot of standing around whilst hounds are casting followed (with luck) a good run. 

I liked to take my own line and took great delight in being at the right spot way before the rest of the Hunt arrived, of course I forget the days when I was in totally the wrong place and had trouble catching up with the others!


----------



## Cordillera Cowboy (Jun 6, 2014)

boots said:


> @*knightrider* - We, in Wyoming and Montana, do not yee haw.


It's more of a Southern thing. I've yee hawed from Virginia to Texas.


I suppose it evolved from the "Rebel Yell" Confederate General Thomas (Stonewall) Jackson instructed his troops to "yell like demons" when they charged.


----------



## Cordillera Cowboy (Jun 6, 2014)

The comment was made earlier that "the hounds are the stars of the hunt", or something like that. That reminded me that many of the influential Virginians of colonial and Revolutionary fame were noted horsemen and foxhunters. In all my reading of the primary documents about them, I don't recall their pastime being called foxhunting. The most common description seems to be that they were "fond of riding to the hounds".


----------



## Kaifyre (Jun 16, 2016)

lol @Foxhunter It has been my experience that the only people who "yee-haw" are those who are trying to act like Hollywood "cowboys". I will whoop and whistle and yell when I'm excited, but you won't hear a "yee-haw" come from my mouth. 

-- Kai


----------



## JoBlueQuarter (Jan 20, 2017)

Kaifyre said:


> lol @Foxhunter It has been my experience that the only people who "yee-haw" are those who are trying to act like Hollywood "cowboys". I will whoop and whistle and yell when I'm excited, but you won't hear a "yee-haw" come from my mouth.
> 
> -- Kai


My thoughts exactly.


----------



## my2geldings (Feb 18, 2008)

Kaifyre said:


> lol @Foxhunter It has been my experience that the only people who "yee-haw" are those who are trying to act like Hollywood "cowboys". I will whoop and whistle and yell when I'm excited, but you won't hear a "yee-haw" come from my mouth.
> 
> -- Kai


That's funny. The only time we yell that one out is when we are riding in a parade and trying to get the crowds going


----------

